# Whats the most ignorant thing someone has said to you about exercise,weights etc



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 15, 2010)

I gotta the idea from the ignorant music thread as you all probably know.

Anyway I'll start it off.

A guy in my gym once said to me he only wanted to do cardio because weightlifting stunts your growth(he's 18)


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 18, 2010)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> A guy in my gym once said to me he only wanted to do cardio because weightlifting stunts your growth(he's 18)



I don't have anything to add atm but i've heard this before as well. I guess also hearing people with zero exercis/weightlifting experience who are worried about getting too bulky. It's not like putting a gym membership card under your pillow will magically get you a visit from the muscle fairy. This stuff takes time people. Baby steps.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Sep 18, 2010)

some fat guy who doesn't use good form was telling me to use good form on a bicep curl

he thought i was doing it wrong, but i was doing the twisting bicep curls that also work your forearm


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 18, 2010)

"Do crunches to get a flat stomach"

"Fat can be targeted by doing muscle-specific exercises"

"All the big dudes in this gym use steroids"

"Creatine will give you cramps"


----------



## Uncle Remus (Sep 19, 2010)

"Cardio is the best way to lose weight"


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 19, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> "Creatine will give you cramps"




Taking Creatine at the moment better not do any swimming after I take it


----------



## Harry (Sep 19, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> "Do crunches to get a flat stomach"
> 
> "Fat can be targeted by doing muscle-specific exercises"
> 
> ...



Oh god, those first two ones especially.
It's unbelievable how many people believe that shit still.
I try to explain to some people it's about overall body fat, but they just don't get it


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 19, 2010)

Some dude told me running 9 miles straight is bad for me lol. It's not that bad when you get used to it


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 19, 2010)

Harry said:


> Oh god, those first two ones especially.
> It's unbelievable how many people believe that shit still.
> I try to explain to some people it's about overall body fat, but they just don't get it




Yeah, remember the Ab Rockers/Rollers of the late '90s? I wonder how many people bought into the hype.








Another one I hear all the time is, "You need to warm-up and cool down with cardio if you're lifting weights."


Here's a really controversial one!!! Ready? Are you sure? OK. "Stretching prevents injury." Recent scientific studies have proven that stretching does not prevent injury and, in fact, can even lead to injury, due to the fact that stretching leads to loss of muscle strength, which in turn leads to muscle instability when lifting heavy weights! Told ya it was gonna be controversial.


I used to really be into lifting weights. I read the "Muscular Development" magazine every month for years. That magazine was great because in every issue, it reported on scientific studies, many which disproved the various "wives tales" of the gym.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Sep 19, 2010)

That would be static stretching though yeah. Dynamic stretching is best for before exercise. Static stretches should be left until after exercise  Are you listening P.E. teachers?


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 19, 2010)

Or the most famous of them all,the "doing higher reps and lighter weights gets you toned"
What the fuck do personal trainers get paid for seriously, stop talking bullshit and do some research


----------



## bjjman (Sep 19, 2010)

"You're much bigger/stronger than I am, you must be on the juice." No, I've just been doing this for a long time and I train hard.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2010)

"I dont wanna take protein cause I want to lose weight and not get bulky" 

"Im not lifting right now cause I wanna lose weight"

"I need to convert my bodyfat into muscle"

"I dont wanna get huge or anything"

"If I wanted to get big I could just get on juice"


----------



## Origin (Oct 2, 2010)

Anything concerning a 'Detox' or 'Cleanse.' The fact that people call those bullshit fads by such ambiguous, retarded names should be your first warning light. Then the fact that you're not EATING


----------



## Explorer (Oct 3, 2010)

Any advice which ignores that the only way to get in shape and to lose body fat is to

EAT LESS THAN YOU ARE GODDAMN BURNING!

That's pretty much the one that kills me, and sums up the truth of what almost every ignorant person expresses about weight loss and getting in shape. 

All kinds of well meaning people tell me, you should do aerobic work at 60% of your total heartrate, because that's most efficient. Fuck that! I want to burn energy inefficiently! I know that I'll burn MORE TOTAL FAT at 70% than I will at 60%, BECAUSE IT'S INEFFICIENT!

Yes, I'm aware that you feel I should do a different program, and that my holding small weights while constantly being in motion while watching a movie doesn't fit your idea of a good workout. It's not, and it's not my workout. It does burn calories, though, in the same way that you don't see chunky field laborers. CONSTANT WORK BURNS CALORIES, AND BUILDS ENDURANCE BESIDES. 

Lastly, and most importantly... IF YOU'RE FAT AND WANT TO GIVE ME ADVICE ON HOW TO WORK OUT BETTER, THEN I WELCOME YOU TO SHUT YOUR FAT F***IN' MOUTH. Your actions speak louder than your words, and if your main form of exercise is hoisting calories to your mouth, then, really, what possible credence can your words hold? THE REAL TRUTH STANDS SO NAKEDLY IN YOUR STRAINED-TO-BURSTING FAT CELLS THAT THE MOST PURBLINDED EYE CAN PERCEIVE IT.

As Miyamoto Musashi noted, it's easy to dream up a fighting philosophy; what counts is who leaves the battlefield alive. I promise your pudgy ass will be in the middle of that lifeless battlefield, your melted and pooled body fat wicking through the tatters of your remaining rags and burning for more than an entire *month* to provide a ghastly light for all those who come at night to pick over the bodies of the defeated for anything worth selling.

----

Okay, clearly, I find a few things irritating. *laugh* Look, I can pick up your little girlfriend in my arms and run flat out for a few blocks, I know you'll look bad. Don't talk, and I won't have to put you in your place. 

----

As my old teacher Sifu Bakari used to say, there are two "R"s, reasons and results. Which one counts? 

Thank you, Sifu, and all my other martial arts teachers, for teaching me to abandon the "R" which doesn't count.


----------



## Breakdown (Oct 3, 2010)

"you can eat anything you want on a diet just don't eat too much". 

isn't the goal of dieting to get rid of bad eating habits. letting people eat what they want is just going to make them crave it a lot more, even in little portions (im speaking from experience). its like telling a smoker trying to quit to only smoke 1 cigarette and we all know he wont be able to stop at just one (unless he/she has very strong will power)


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Jan 31, 2011)

Got some new ones:

"I don't take protein powder cos I wanna be natural"

"I don't wanna take protein cos it makes you dick shrink"

"Yeah that guy is pretty big but I bet he takes steroids and thats easy and cheating, plus it makes your dick shrink"

"nah I'll just do crunches and cardio, I don't wanna get too big"

"that guy from Never Back Down is Hench blud"


----------



## Explorer (Jan 31, 2011)

Anyone who's worried about something shrinking obviously doesn't have any to spare. 

*laugh*

Look... most people aren't going to be getting too big unless it's because they're shape... meaning spherical.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Feb 2, 2011)

I've only received stupid comments from old and overweight people regarding my own routines. 

1. I run 5-8 miles 3-4 times a week and often bring my dog. Last week I was stopped by an old lady and her two little yappy dogs. Once I turned my iPod off, I realized she was yelling at me. She thought it was horrible that I take my dog running and wanted to report it... all while her two yappy dogs were taking a shit on someone's front lawn. 

2. One of my gf's relatives doesn't like me because I'm not a scientist or didn't go to med school (apparently a business and accounting/finance degrees aren't up to standard.) As another lame attempt to find fault with me, she recently questioned my daily runs by asking, _"So, you just woke up one day and decided you wanted to run 8 miles?" _


----------



## FretWizard88 (Feb 2, 2011)

Guitarmiester said:


> I've only received stupid comments from old and overweight people regarding my own routines.
> 
> 1. I run 5-8 miles 3-4 times a week and often bring my dog. Last week I was stopped by an old lady and her two little yappy dogs. Once I turned my iPod off, I realized she was yelling at me. She thought it was horrible that I take my dog running and wanted to report it... all while her two yappy dogs were taking a shit on someone's front lawn.
> 
> 2. One of my gf's relatives doesn't like me because I'm not a scientist or didn't go to med school (apparently a business and accounting/finance degrees aren't up to standard.) As another lame attempt to find fault with me, she recently questioned my daily runs by asking, _"So, you just woke up one day and decided you wanted to run 8 miles?" _



Sounds like some of the members of her family are pretentious pricks.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 2, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Squats are bad for your knees.



They are if you don't know what you're doing or sometimes even if you do.


----------



## Explorer (Feb 2, 2011)

I like the idea that someone might just jump into running eight miles a day. I doubt their fat asses could make it a quarter mile before they gave up and shoved a Twinkie in their mouth in order to "carboload" and to make up for any calories they accidentally burned. 

Anyway, the idea that some idiot would have no idea of what is possible with sustained effort, or that something would *take* sustained effort to achieve, would have me having a talk with my girlfriend. "Look, I don't mind you not wanting to say something, but I'm going to. If someone wants to talk negatively about my being in shape at my age, I'm going to start pulling in the facts about how lack of exercise will lead to my being in even worse shape by the time I arrive at their age. 'Why, any doctor worth his or her salt would agree that good cardiopulmonary workouts, sensibly undertaken, will make someone healthier in the long run. Wouldn't you agree, Uncle doctor guy?" Basically, make her argument be with someone she's already related to, so that if she continues to just argue with fact, it won't be your fight... and if she continues to try to find negative things about you, you can be direct and call her on it. Either way, be a gentleman, but be direct, so she can't complain about how you point out her rudeness.

----

As to the woman whose dogs were shitting on a neighbor's lawn, I'd definitely be waiting for her to pick it up. If she didn't, I'd ask her to call the cops for her own sake. *laugh*

Oh my god, that reminds me... at some point, there was some woman who would always have her dogs shit on my lawn, and would never pick it up, even after I caught her a few times. I finally started picking it up, and dumping it all on her front steps and on the ground around her car door. I think once she called the cops and said I was having my dog vent there, but when they looked at the size of my dog (mixed Akita, pretty tall at the shoulder) and the size of the tiny stuff that was being left, they figured it wasn't me....


----------



## Guitarmiester (Feb 2, 2011)

FretWizard88 said:


> Sounds like some of the members of her family are pretentious pricks.



Some of them are just because they hold high positions at several of the leading companies in their industry. It's really only the one relative that seems to have a problem with me. 



Explorer said:


> I like the idea that someone might just jump into running eight miles a day. I doubt their fat asses could make it a quarter mile before they gave up and shoved a Twinkie in their mouth in order to "carboload" and to make up for any calories they accidentally burned.
> 
> Anyway, the idea that some idiot would have no idea of what is possible with sustained effort, or that something would *take* sustained effort to achieve, would have me having a talk with my girlfriend. "Look, I don't mind you not wanting to say something, but I'm going to. If someone wants to talk negatively about my being in shape at my age, I'm going to start pulling in the facts about how lack of exercise will lead to my being in even worse shape by the time I arrive at their age. 'Why, any doctor worth his or her salt would agree that good cardiopulmonary workouts, sensibly undertaken, will make someone healthier in the long run. Wouldn't you agree, Uncle doctor guy?" Basically, make her argument be with someone she's already related to, so that if she continues to just argue with fact, it won't be your fight... and if she continues to try to find negative things about you, you can be direct and call her on it. Either way, be a gentleman, but be direct, so she can't complain about how you point out her rudeness.
> 
> ...



She only threw the waking up and running 8 miles comment at me because she will never be able to come close to lasting even a quarter of a mile and probably never has in her life. I'm never a dick when responding to her, at least not yet lol. I told her I obviously had to work up to the 8 miles, especially for someone who used to have slight issues with asthma. I don't think anyone can really wake up and run 8 miles, regardless of how athletic and active they were when they were younger. 

The comments are never anything that bad, just stupid little things that get to be annoying. Like my younger brother is a big partier and somewhat of a slob. When she found that out she came up to me and said something along the lines of, _"So, you're a slob, too? If you are, it'll eventually show."_ After that ignorant comment, I decided to walk away and leave everything to a hi/bye situation. If someone wants to be like that, they can be like that on their own instead of trying to drag someone else down with them. 

Lol if I knew where the lady with the dogs lived, I'd pull the old dog shit in a paper bag trick. I wouldn't light it on fire, that'd allow her to actually pick up the bag and look inside. I like the surrounding the car idea lol. Nothing worse than getting in your car, turning on the heat, and smelling shit for the next week or so. 

I couldn't believe that the lady thought it was such a terrible thing to take a dog running. On several occasions, the vet went on about how good it is for the dog, especially since he has more energy than should even be allowed. I could see stopping someone if the dog was dragging ass, but for a dog to look as if it's dragging me even by the time I get home?


----------



## Anton (Feb 7, 2011)

"Im not fat, Im a powerlifter"
"I don't wanna get huge, so i don't drink protein shakes"
"Why are you deadliting so much? you know it's gonna kill your back"
"Im not eating after 17:00"
"Im not gonna lift for the first year of gym training since it's not healthy, just chinups and pushups for me...I want to prevent injury"

This is why I love Muay Thai, whenever someone says something retarded in training i have the full right to punch him in the face.


----------



## ItWillDo (Feb 9, 2011)

"Though you are bigger built, guy A is more muscular than you because he has a six-pack". 

Low BFP =/= more muscular


----------



## eurolove (Feb 24, 2011)

this hasn't been said to me but i know for a fact that some of the 14yr olds in my school who discuss what brands of protein shakes are the best


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 24, 2011)

Winchung do you go to Fitness First?

I used to hit the Tilehurst one every day for 2 hours back in 2008.


----------



## Origin (Feb 24, 2011)

Something pissing me off extensively lately is anyone championing BMI as anything more than an unreliable indicator of anything ever, and of course that wonderful spot reduction myth.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Feb 24, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Winchung do you go to Fitness First?
> 
> I used to hit the Tilehurst one every day for 2 hours back in 2008.



Sure do man

not only do i get big and strong, the personal trainers deliver the lulz as well,as I overhear them give advice to new guys.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 25, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> A guy in my gym once said to me he only wanted to do cardio because weightlifting stunts your growth(he's 18)



I know I'm late to this party, but I started lifting weights when I was 12 and I'm 6'3" (1.905m for you metric weirdos). Don't think it stunted me any, unless I was supposed to 7 feet tall or something.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Mar 14, 2011)

question about the steroid creatine ... - Oprah.com

funny as fuck whether it be a troll or not...


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 14, 2011)

Man, the localized fat loss thing always got me all lulzy.


----------



## Phlegethon (Mar 14, 2011)

personal "favourite": weight machines that are "better" than free weights because they totally isolate the muscle they're working. well ... yes, they do that. they do it so well that your tendons and ligaments don't get the excersize they need in order to keep up with the gains that your muscles are going through

the chain is only as strong as its weakest link. so if you can bench press 150 lbs with the use of a machine your arms and chest may be able to handle a "real life" load but your tendons and ligaments might be able to only handle 50 lbs. if you were to go and do something requiring 150 lbs of real world strength you're going to have problems


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 16, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> question about the steroid creatine ... - Oprah.com
> 
> funny as fuck whether it be a troll or not...



I used to _death_lift 615lbs in competition, and I didn't even use steroids like creatine.


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 17, 2011)

"You _must_ take supps if you want to accomplish any physical goal."


----------



## Rook (Mar 30, 2011)

Yo,

Weight lifting noob here. Is it true that the more muscle mass you build, the more calories you burn at rest?

What's the whole edurance vs muscle building thing about? One guy said if I'm only doing one set of 15 reps for each of the 8 odd lifts I do, I should lift the heaviest weight I can to get the most out of it without hurting myself - which I do - another guy said only do that if you want to build muscle, if you just wanna to tone lift lighter weights for longer, which doesn't make sense to me...

Also, there seems to be some argument about doing one arm at a time or both at the same time. Now I'm not using any particularly large weights for any of my lifts, maximum of about 20kg, but when I do say a lateral raise of sort, the dude who said go for herbier weight said do both at the same time, the other guy said doing one arm at a time prevents risk of back injury or something...? My back feels fine and has done the 4 months odd I've been doing this... 

I post in this thread because I feel at least half of what I wrote should be bullshit


----------



## Winspear (Mar 31, 2011)

^
The more you weigh, the higher your maintenance calories, yes. You will need to eat more to not lose weight.

Doesn't matter if you use one arm at a time, as long as your form is good on both. Personally, lat raise I prefer both at once.

Here's something in answer to your reps q, copied from another forum:

_So let's talk about muscle growth since that's what we're really interested in. Muscle
growth is most generally referred to as hypertrophy, which refers to an increase in size of your
muscle fibers. You may have seen a related term, hyperplasia, which refers to the splitting of the
muscle fibers themselves; this causes an increase in the number of fibers. Until its proven that
hyperplasia actually plays a significant role in total human muscle growth, you might as well
ignore it. We'll focus only on hypertrophy here.

Technically speaking there are two kinds of hypertrophy: sarcoplasmic and myofibrillar.
Remember above, we divided muscle into two parts, the muscle fibers themselves and all the
other stuff (water, glycogen, etc.)? This is where that division comes back into play.
Myofibrillar hypertrophy refers to an increase in the actual size/protein content of the
muscle fibers, that is an increase in the protein content of the fibers themselves. In a sense, this
is "real" muscle growth, because it represents an increase in the actual muscle fiber size itself.
While myofibrillar hypertrophy is controlled by a complex array of factors (including the
hormones I talked about a few chapters back), it also requires something else to get started: a
high tension stimulus. That is, high tension in the muscle fibers themselves are the signal which
stimulates the cell to increase muscular size (damage also plays a role). This is more or less the
rationale behind the old weight training homily, "go heavy or go home". For now just think of this
as tension training. We'll talk about that some more in the next chapter.

Sarcoplasmic hypertrophy refers to an increase in size and amounts of everything else in
your muscles: glycogen, water, minerals, etc. You might think of this as pump growth. Some
coaches also refer to this as energetic growth since it represents an increase in the energy
content of the cell. Sarcoplasmic hypertrophy is also controlled by several factors (for example,
testosterone increases glycogen storage which is why many steroid users report painful pumps
when they train with high reps) but a primary stimulus is depletion of those energy stores
(especially glycogen). This stimulates the cell to refill glycogen (and hence water, since every
gram of glycogen stores 3-4 grams of water) in the muscle to higher levels than normal, which
makes the muscle appear larger. Chronic high-rep training also increases capillary density,
mitochondrial density and other non-contractile elements which contribute to increased visual
size.

Fewer reps = myofibrillar hypertrophy, more reps = sarcoplasmic hypertrophy assuming you are acctually working hard._ 

But yes, there is a reason why big bulky powerlifters only lift a few reps, aesthetic guys lift a few more, and girls do even more than that. Not to imply that you are a girl  

Which brings me to what I came here to write:
What the hell is with girls and their 5kg leg presses? I'm absolutely sure they could carry that on for days if somebody had a gun to their head. Out of all the girls I've seen on the leg press in my gym, I've never seen one go above 10kg or break a sweat


----------



## buffa d (Mar 31, 2011)

Haha this is a fun thread! First of all I'm really not into the whole gym experience, but I do know a thing or two about working out. 

"I don't lift weights because I don't want to look fat" is one of my favorites.
Also "If I eat like 900 calories and burn 4000 calories a day I'm going to lose A HELLA LOT of weight" is pretty common. (but pretty sad, actually)
You gotta eat so that your metabolism works. 

Remember that it's not entirely true that you have to work out at a certain heart rate to burn fat. If your heart rate is over the ideal "fat burning" stage you don't use fat as a primary source of energy. BUT your body burns fat AFTER the workout. So pretty much every exercise that's long enough will help you burn extra fat.

Oh, and "I'm an athlete. On a carb diet"
That just kills me


----------



## Kannon (Mar 31, 2011)

Pretty much anything my fiancee's mother says about diet and fitness falls into the 'mind-numbingly ignorant' category. We're talking "I bought a shakeweight, and I'm on a no salt diet." 

Hate to tell you, but declining to sprinkle table salt on your fatty cooking isn't helping you any.


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll top you all. About 5 years ago when I was on Yahoo Chat.. a guy by the name of Dean was talking about working out, and he says..

"Weight has nothing to do with pounds."


----------



## buffa d (Mar 31, 2011)

That doesn't even make sense


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 1, 2011)

(drag) Weight is..(puff, puff)..like a state of mind man


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 1, 2011)

Uncle Remus said:


> That would be static stretching though yeah. Dynamic stretching is best for before exercise. Static stretches should be left until after exercise  Are you listening P.E. teachers?


 
Haha yeah how funny is that! It was the exact opposite 10 years ago they always said ballistic stretching was bad for you! Now it's recommended before heavy lifting. 

Side note... Pumping Iron... best movie ever! But I wish the DVD included the best deleted scene ever...


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 1, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Which brings me to what I came here to write:
> What the hell is with girls and their 5kg leg presses? I'm absolutely sure they could carry that on for days if somebody had a gun to their head. Out of all the girls I've seen on the leg press in my gym, I've never seen one go above 10kg or break a sweat


 
What is this 'kg' you speak of?


----------



## Winspear (Apr 1, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> What is this 'kg' you speak of?



Damn, gear in my gym getting me into bad habbits


----------



## Blind Theory (May 12, 2011)

It isn't exactly what they have said as far as it is what they think about me. For some back ground, I am 6 foot 1 and 132lbs so I am a slender person. The thing is I have trained to my weight and to my body so I am stronger and more athletic than I look and than people think of me. 

The ignorance comes when I train with someone I haven't trained with before. I can always tell they have this sense of superiority towards me because they physically are bigger than me. But when the weight lifting/whatever else begins they quickly change. Just the air feels different. I shock people I guess.


----------



## Antimatter (May 15, 2011)

"Carbs are bad"
"Toned"
"Bulky"
"The only thing that matters in eating healthy is calories"
"Calories don't matter"


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (May 17, 2011)

Antimatter said:


> "Carbs are bad"
> "Toned"
> "Bulky"
> "The only thing that matters in eating healthy is calories"
> "Calories don't matter"



that's actually reminded me of one,

"you must multiply your bodyweight in pounds by 2.5-5 to find out how many carbs you need"


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 2, 2011)

"Don't squat too Low"

"You can eat anything you want after a workout"

"Do your Squats in the Smith Machine"

Ughh.


----------



## failshredder (Jun 2, 2011)

All of the ones mentioned about lifting, plus "<aikido/wing chun/tai chi> are superior martial arts, because they don't rely on force."

Makes me really want to start doing jiu-jitsu or boxing or something REAL again.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh my god...

We used to have tai chi classes at my northern Shaolin school. You could tell who were the ones who were doing the cross training, and the ones who were more "spiritual" about it. All those semi-androgynous and very thin new-age followers were doing all these pretty hand-wavings in order to accomplish something "energetically," and the others were moving slowly (working on perfect positioning and efficient movement) in low stances (building leg strength).

When the class started working on speeding up and using the techniques effectively, the new-age people got offended at the idea that the movements had applications. They wanted it to be Tai Chi ("Grand Ultimate"), and were willing to ignore its origins as Tai Chi Chuan ("Grand Ultimate Fist"). 

----

I also remember in the '70s when I was in what would now be called a mixed martial arts class. Some guys were goofy over some aikido guy, and wanted us to be amazed by how effective this guy was. He came to our class one weekend with his disciples, whom he was able to throw by just waving his hands. However, we all were apparently much better than him, because he couldn't do it to us. Eventually he started to try to use leverage on us, but it turned out that he hadn't practiced actually applying the stuff while fighting, and got tossed around. None of his students were any more effective than him, either.

It was sad.... *laugh*


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 2, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I also remember in the '70s when I was in what would now be called a mixed martial arts class. Some guys were goofy over some aikido guy, and wanted us to be amazed by how effective this guy was. He came to our class one weekend with his disciples, whom he was able to throw by just waving his hands. However, we all were apparently much better than him, because he couldn't do it to us. Eventually he started to try to use leverage on us, but it turned out that he hadn't practiced actually applying the stuff while fighting, and got tossed around. None of his students were any more effective than him, either.
> 
> It was sad.... *laugh*


I will teach you how to get your ass kicked in the most effective way possible. Arms out and back, face and neck extended.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry for what I hope will be a small thread derail, but you reminded me of the journey which is... Tai Kwan Leap.



*laugh*


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Jun 3, 2011)

failshredder said:


> All of the ones mentioned about lifting, plus "<aikido/wing chun/tai chi> are superior martial arts, because they don't rely on force."
> 
> Makes me really want to start doing jiu-jitsu or boxing or something REAL again.



You say something about Wing Chun!

Come at me BRO!!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 3, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> question about the steroid creatine ... - Oprah.com
> 
> funny as fuck whether it be a troll or not...


 

I laughed so hard it hurt. They ARE aware that by saying creatine is a steroid, they are then illegally consuming beef, which is the main source of creatine?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 3, 2011)

Hearing people say Tae Kwon Do, Karate, Akido etc. are actually useful. In all my years of Muay Thai, I have never once seen a new guy come in with his "Black belt in Tae Kwon Do" and not get his ass kicked all over the place because he is so sure that he can properly defend himself with his training. Flashy kicks = useless in reality. Not focusing on power = focusing on getting your arse beat instead. Thinking the JuJitsu and grappling in general are usless because "The fight never ends up on the ground" equals broken limbs.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 3, 2011)

Jstring said:


> Hearing people say Tae Kwon Do, Karate, Akido etc. are actually useful. In all my years of Muay Thai, I have never once seen a new guy come in with his "Black belt in Tae Kwon Do" and not get his ass kicked all over the place because he is so sure that he can properly defend himself with his training. Flashy kicks = useless in reality. Not focusing on power = focusing on getting your arse beat instead. Thinking the JuJitsu and grappling in general are usless because "The fight never ends up on the ground" equals broken limbs.



It's actually really funny you say this, because ironically that seems to be an ignorant statement, generalizing that "All Tae Kwon Do/Karate/etc." are useless. If you've never once seen a new guy come in with his "black belt in karate", then I wonder how many you've seen.

I'm not saying there isn't some truth to your statement; there are many Tae Kwon Do/Karate/whatever people that just don't make the transition to other styles like like Thai boxing/MMA. There are quite a few that do very well, though.

Let me throw a few names out there for you. Anderson Silva. Georges St. Pierre. Lyoto Machida. Chuck Liddell. All guys that came from traditional striking arts. I even think some of these guys have gone on to become very successful, if not the best.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 4, 2011)

jaxadam said:


> It's actually really funny you say this, because ironically that seems to be an ignorant statement, generalizing that "All Tae Kwon Do/Karate/etc." are useless. If you've never once seen a new guy come in with his "black belt in karate", then I wonder how many you've seen.
> 
> I'm not saying there isn't some truth to your statement; there are many Tae Kwon Do/Karate/whatever people that just don't make the transition to other styles like like Thai boxing/MMA. There are quite a few that do very well, though.
> 
> Let me throw a few names out there for you. Anderson Silva. Georges St. Pierre. Lyoto Machida. Chuck Liddell. All guys that came from traditional striking arts. I even think some of these guys have gone on to become very successful, if not the best.



I totally agree, minus Liddell. But, not to argue, I must say the brunt of my statement was that people think that those arts are proper training, when all of those fighters (again minus Liddell) became great fighters because they moved beyond a simple flashy kicked background. But then again, it is just my opinion that keeping your hands waist level during any sort of confrontation is the complete opposite of proper defense. But in my defense, many, many of the people who came to train with us had at least black belts in either Karate or Tae Kwon Do and their training was little more than useless when it came to sparring during Muay Thai days, as when they were aggressively engaged and kicked with shin instead of foot, most resorted to a retreating-style. Needless to say, in my opinion, doing spins kicks and crescent kicks and striking with your hands at your waste was not enough preparation for them to be clinched and kneed or, for lack of better terms, actually striked with, no matter the color of their belts.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 4, 2011)

Why not take all the arguing about what martial art is better to another thread, instead of cluttering this particular one with a debate to which the answer is already known?

Boot to the head.

(swish-thud!)

*laugh*


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 4, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Why not take all the arguing about what martial art is better to another thread, instead of cluttering this particular one with a debate to which the answer is already known?
> 
> Boot to the head.
> 
> ...



Sorry


----------



## pantera95 (Jul 25, 2011)

"I don't like using dumbells, using machines gives you way better form"


----------



## wlfers (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been lifting and eating more since December to gain some weight, but I also started doing cardio exercise this summer and have made it to 10 minutes jump roping.

I was told that gaining the muscle would be more difficult due to doing cardio on the days i'm not lifting. What knowledge can you fitness wizards give about that?


----------



## Neogospel (Aug 8, 2011)

A friend said this:

"I do a lot of abs and whatever I do I can't see them"

Me:

You can't even see your shoes with that belly fat and you're trying to rip your abs? come on lol


----------



## IB-studjent- (Aug 8, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> "Do crunches to get a flat stomach"
> 
> "Fat can be targeted by doing muscle-specific exercises"
> 
> ...



agreed, agreed, AGREED, not really.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Aug 8, 2011)

pantera95 said:


> "I don't like using dumbells, using machines gives you way better form"



that's not entirely true, most of the pro bodybuilders say that you can't depend on machines. Anyways free weights are fun.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Aug 8, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> I used to _death_lift 615lbs in competition, and I didn't even use steroids like creatine.



Creatine isn't a steroid.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Aug 8, 2011)

IB-studjent- said:


> Creatine isn't a steroid.



hence the


----------



## Antimatter (Aug 8, 2011)

IB-studjent- said:


> that's not entirely true, most of the pro bodybuilders say that you can't depend on machines. Anyways free weights are fun.



I think my Phys. Ed. teacher said something like machines offer less resistance than they actually say they do so you're not getting as good of a workout, and also you're not working out as large of a group of muscles.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Aug 8, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> hence the



My bad.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Aug 17, 2011)

Quinbay said:


> Exercise helps you in fitness and also prevent you from diseases, help in weight loss and weight managment and better sleep. Exercise make you happier and more relaxed than you were before you worked out. Regular physical activity can even help prevent depression and high blood pressure. Exercise help in burn calories for the weight loss.



How is that an ignorant statement? Far as I'm concerned everything is true what you wrote and far from ignorant


----------



## Uncreative123 (Aug 17, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> How is that an ignorant statement? Far as I'm concerned everything is true what you wrote and far from ignorant




They're spam accounts dude. They're all over this section. They pick up on keywords and then throw out generic statements like that. They start threads too.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Aug 17, 2011)

Uncreative123 said:


> They're spam accounts dude. They're all over this section. They pick up on keywords and then throw out generic statements like that. They start threads too.



Yeah I thought it could of been a spam account but then I saw it had posted 4 times not just once,and it even had personal information put in and evertything?

Are spam accounts evolving?


----------



## murakami (Sep 22, 2011)

*"i am tired"* - why the fuck you come to the gym then? oh yeah, to show off your new skin tight yoga pants... dumb bitch. keep in mind this dumbass did shit at the gym
*"i benched 400 a couple times"* - then why do i see you bench 125 all the time?


----------



## Explorer (Sep 22, 2011)

*laugh* I thought the point was to get tired progressively, so that you wear the shit out of the big groups, and going down in size until you can barely walk off the floor and lift your arms to rinse out your hair in the shower. 

I like free weights, as they get other stabilizers/muscles into the mix, but love machines for focusing on one tiny thing. However, I'm most fond of exercises which use my own mass as the weight. I've seen people who do amazing amounts of reps, but who can't do a single perfect push up or pull up. I weigh a ton due to bone density, so pull ups are my Kryptonite, but if I can't pull up my body mass, what good is it to work out?


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 23, 2011)

The one statement that irks me is when girls talk about going to the gym they say they don't want to lift weights because they "don't want to get big. Just toned.". And I think of how many workouts with high weights, a spotter, extra calories, etc it took me to get a little bigger. Thy act like a couple of curls and they'll be HUGE. And that they'll not get toned because they'll get big too fast.


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 23, 2011)

I find the term, "toned," as used by the people referenced in the above post pretty ignorant in and of itself. 

They want to show muscles more but they don't want to actually build any muscle to show? Doesn't make sense to me. 

I find the concept of muscles confusion pretty ignorant. You want to confuse your muscles. Lift more fucking weight.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 23, 2011)

Breakdown said:


> "you can eat anything you want on a diet just don't eat too much".
> 
> isn't the goal of dieting to get rid of bad eating habits. letting people eat what they want is just going to make them crave it a lot more, even in little portions (im speaking from experience). its like telling a smoker trying to quit to only smoke 1 cigarette and we all know he wont be able to stop at just one (unless he/she has very strong will power)


 
Truth... Allowing yourself to eat whatever you want seems a bit like "self enabling" to me. But cutting out certain things COMPLETELY can also lead to binging later which is also counterproductive. I guess it depends on how much will power he person has, like you said.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 23, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> The one statement that irks me is when girls talk about going to the gym they say they don't want to lift weights because they "don't want to get big. Just toned.". And I think of how many workouts with high weights, a spotter, extra calories, etc it took me to get a little bigger. Thy act like a couple of curls and they'll be HUGE. And that they'll not get toned because they'll get big too fast.


 
When I first started lifting weights I lost far more weight than I gained and I lifted for quite some time before I even started to look like I MIGHT be getting bigger.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm starting to get a bit fed up of some of the advice given on this forum when someone wants to lose/gain weight.All I see is "calories,less calories lose weight derderpherpderp" or "just do some light walking to lose weight blah blah".

I mean if its that simple why the fuck is obesity rising?

Just fucking refrain from posting or giving advice if your knowledge is based on "dis guy i know lost loads of weight this way,iz so simples" or Bro science.Losing weight is NOT simple for everyone.It may be easier for some but it is not a simple process for a lot of people.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 23, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> I mean if its that simple why the fuck is obesity rising?




In general, people are less active as compared to people 50 years ago. Combine that with similar or larger food portion sizes, increased sugar consumption per capita, increased red meat consumption, less fiber consumption, general laziness, more work hours per week, less time to enjoy and recooperate, less sleep (which is vital to metabolism), increased caffeine consumption per capita (which interferes with normal sleep schedules), less money (eating "healthy" can be very expensive), some argue that it's also increased high-fructose corn syrup consumption, etc.


I do agree that there are certain body types that hold onto fat more than others. Also, it's harder for women to lose weight as compared to men. But, you can't honestly believe that our "obesity" problem is due to there being more "difficult-weight-losers" in the world, can you?


----------



## Explorer (Sep 23, 2011)

You'd be stunned if you were to read all the labels on products and saw that almost everything has high fructose corn syrup in it....


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 23, 2011)

Cellulose, too, is becoming more and more prevalent. Cellulose = Wood pulp. At least there's no known illness caused by ingesting it.


----------



## murakami (Sep 23, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> I'm starting to get a bit fed up of some of the advice given on this forum when someone wants to lose/gain weight.All I see is "calories,less calories lose weight derderpherpderp" or "just do some light walking to lose weight blah blah".
> 
> I mean if its that simple why the fuck is obesity rising?
> 
> Just fucking refrain from posting or giving advice if your knowledge is based on "dis guy i know lost loads of weight this way,iz so simples" or Bro science.Losing weight is NOT simple for everyone.It may be easier for some but it is not a simple process for a lot of people.


 

people eat more than they should simply because they can't control themselves. i think that aspect carries on to other parts of their work-a-day routines which effects their relationships as well. 

on top of that, people who used to work excessively before and stopped, or people who lifted weights before and then stopped, usually gain a lot of weight afterwards. even after you stop with the excercises the appetite you gained sticks with you for the most part until you start forcefully rationing your food. drinking water with your meals helps a lot... but i dont see a lot of people doing that

also muscle can easily turn to fat. like at old arnold for example 





don't even consider this happened because he's old now; this will happen if you just don't work out when you have so muscle mass.


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 23, 2011)

Muscle can not in any turn can to fat. 

The muscle just shrinks when you stop working out and you add fat. Separate processes. It is impossible for muscle to turn into fat.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 24, 2011)

I believe that muscle slowly becomes more marbled as one takes in more than one is burning. For a while, one maintains form while the fat grows and the muscle fiber shrinks... and then... one day...

BAM! You fall over the tipping point!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 24, 2011)

That's true... I've seen a lot of guys stop lifting and they just get all skinny. Not everyone turns into a bag of jelly...


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 24, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> In general, people are less active as compared to people 50 years ago. Combine that with similar or larger food portion sizes, increased sugar consumption per capita, increased red meat consumption, less fiber consumption, general laziness, more work hours per week, less time to enjoy and recooperate, less sleep (which is vital to metabolism), increased caffeine consumption per capita (which interferes with normal sleep schedules), less money (eating "healthy" can be very expensive), some argue that it's also increased high-fructose corn syrup consumption, etc.
> 
> 
> I do agree that there are certain body types that hold onto fat more than others. Also, it's harder for women to lose weight as compared to men. But, you can't honestly believe that our "obesity" problem is due to there being more "difficult-weight-losers" in the world, can you?



No don't get me wrong mate,I merely said that to show if losing weight was just "less calories in, more calories out" "itz all so easy" then surely a lot more people would be slim.


I DO NOT think it is for the majority of fat people harder for them to lose weight than normal people.That's just a lame cop out that fat people use to justify why they cant see their toes.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 24, 2011)

murakami said:


> people eat more than they should simply because they can't control themselves. i think that aspect carries on to other parts of their work-a-day routines which effects their relationships as well.
> 
> on top of that, people who used to work excessively before and stopped, or people who lifted weights before and then stopped, usually gain a lot of weight afterwards. even after you stop with the excercises the appetite you gained sticks with you for the most part until you start forcefully rationing your food. drinking water with your meals helps a lot... but i dont see a lot of people doing that
> 
> ...


----------



## Explorer (Sep 24, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> No don't get me wrong mate,I merely said that to show if losing weight was just "less calories in, more calories out" "itz all so easy" then surely a lot more people would be slim.
> 
> I DO NOT think it is for the majority of fat people harder for them to lose weight than normal people.That's just a lame cop out that fat people use to justify why they cant see their toes.



I won't say it's easy, but it's definitely "less calories in than go out". It's like a car; you can't get more movement from it than you put in energy for such movement. We just happen to have a much larger store of fuel.

Our long-term fuel store also doesn't convert back to short term fuel quickly. You can start to bonk if you burn all your short term store, and will have to fuel up with something which can be immediately processed. 

I think, though, that this modern age has too many easy opportunities to consume calories when one doesn't have an immediate need for calories. Those extra calories are normally stored as fat. Have you ever been in a computer store, and notice that they're selling candy and such in bulk? There's a culture where sitting at a computer and eating junk are mutual activities. I know that I have to be careful at work to not have food near me when I'm at a keyboard, because I can look up surprised and realize that I finished the entirety of what was there. 

If it paid enough, my fantasy job would be something like when we would go to a friend's Christmas tree farm in the fall, cutting and bailing trees, hunting when not, walking through the snowy woods, and only heading back to the cabin at mealtimes. Food is too accessible today to most people I know, and it takes restructuring the way one lives one's life to avoid the American paradigm....


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 27, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I won't say it's easy, but it's definitely "less calories in than go out". It's like a car; you can't get more movement from it than you put in energy for such movement. We just happen to have a much larger store of fuel.
> 
> Our long-term fuel store also doesn't convert back to short term fuel quickly. You can start to bonk if you burn all your short term store, and will have to fuel up with something which can be immediately processed.
> 
> ...



Well to put it in a short reply,I'm of the opinion that the consumption of carbs has a LOT to do with weight management.Reducing calories is as great step to try and lose weight but if the calories you're eating are mainly carbs than that will just fill up your glycogen stores and block access to the fat and any hope of burning it.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 27, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> Well to put it in a short reply,I'm of the opinion that the consumption of carbs has a LOT to do with weight management.Reducing calories is as great step to try and lose weight but if the calories you're eating are mainly carbs than that will just fill up your glycogen stores and block access to the fat and any hope of burning it.




I would say that it has to do more with insulin sensitivity and the fact that being 'larger' has a higher correlation with Type 2 diabetes.


----------



## Greatoliver (Sep 28, 2011)

If you are eating fewer calories than you and using for energy, you will lose body mass. That is undeniable. If you keep being calorie negative for enough time, you will reduce the fat stored in fat cells. It doesn't matter what the calories are, be it all carbs or no carbs, you will still lose weight.

Gylcogen stores are used to replenish low blood sugar levels, back up to normal levels. While these may get used up first, they have to be replenished, and this will come from burning fat if you are unable to provide the energy from eating.

Carbs are seen as bad as many are high GI, so tend to be absorbed very quickly and the body converts them into storable energy as the blood sugar levels become too high. However, I believe (I may be wrong here) that they have less energy per gram, compared to fat and protein and often have more fibre, so as long as they are medium/low GI, you can be satisfied by eating without consuming too many calories. Fruit and vegetables are carbs predominantly, and have their other benfits as well as being low in calories.

A good diet is important for losing weight, as it can offset hunger. Eating carbs with fibre and fats greatly lowers the GI and so you feel fuller for longer. Monounsaturated fats can reduce the "bad" fats and promote the good ones (HDLs and LDLs, can't remember which way round) and so can help reduce cardiovascular problems. Protein is essential as well for growth. Also, good diets provide you with the essential chemicals that your body cannot produce and must consume.

RE obesity, I agree that people are doing less exercise and so are burning fewer calories, but I think it is probably also the kind of food and availability. Fat has the highest energy value per gram, and it is a lot easier to consume it with carbs (look at bread and butter). Combine this with high GI carbs, and you have a high calorie food that doesn't keep you full for a long time (the addition of fat does slow it, but not by a sufficient amount).


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 28, 2011)

Carbs and Protein are both aprox 7 calories per gram. Fat and Alcohol are 9. If I'm remembering correctly. 

If the numbers are wrong the pairs are still right!


----------



## Greatoliver (Sep 29, 2011)

AxeHappy said:


> Carbs and Protein are both aprox 7 calories per gram. Fat and Alcohol are 9. If I'm remembering correctly.
> 
> If the numbers are wrong the pairs are still right!



Carbs and protein are 4, I think.


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 29, 2011)

As I was putting the peanut butter (100% peanuts) on my English muffin just know I was randomly starting thinking about this. 

And yes. I do believe you right. It's 4/4 Carbs/Protein. 7 for fat and 9 for Alcohol. And you body doesn't use the booze at all. The Jerk!


----------



## Bearlove (Oct 1, 2011)

At one particular gym i finished my aerobics session with a mate and then we clambered into the pool for laps. An old arrogant man swam up behind me grabbed my leg then hand signalled me telling me to go to the kiddies side of the pool. I got really pissed off about it and started swimming down the lanes ferociously and in my path smashed him in the face with a backstroke, he then pulled me up again and swore at me. Needless to say i had to get out of the gym before i drowned this old prick.


----------

